# Anyone had experience with "No rinse Prepaint cleaner" Before



## MarshMaintenance (Mar 21, 2013)

I am quoting a 30,000 sq ft building ceiling and walls. Ceiling is very dirty and came across this product. Anyone have a bad or good experience using it. Thanks in advance! 

http://greatlakeslaboratories.com


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

All there stuff is really good. Concentrates I believe. I don't think the pre-paint cleaner is the ideal product for your application though. That is usually for non-dirty applications. I would check out the extra muscle. Call the hotline, they can help.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I use Krud cutter with the red label. Its wonderful but use gloves as it makes the skin on your hands dry and itchy.


----------

